# Damaged nismo intercooler from fedex what would you do?



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

I have received few days ago these items from fedex with a damage as picture shows, 
after spending so much money on parts i dont accept this kind of service quality, 
i haven't done anything yet because i just unboxed the parts 
i have spent even a lot for postage, what would you do if it was you????

Worst thing is that i am going to fit this in summer and till then i dont know if this will be loosing 
any pressure from the damage and if yes till then will be too late to sent it back, the company
i bought it from though they didnt put any sticker on that if fragile and so on.


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

I'd contact the company you bought it from and see what they say about it.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

mambastu said:


> I'd contact the company you bought it from and see what they say about it.


As i have made this thread i have sent the link to them just waiting to see the response.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about the small ding in the core other then the looks not being improved by it but the connection tube really needs attention before you try and install your new IC...


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

was the damage clearly doone in transit? ie is the box damaged too? or could it have been done before packaging and transit? either way you deserve a new intercooler.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Should of reported it the day it arrived as 3 days maybe to late for action as some companys state 48 hours


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

if you signed for and accepted the package with no remarks then you're probably on your own.

dont matter what you paid, i;ve seen damages on thousands upon thousands worth of equipment. it happens. only way to try to prevent it is better packaging


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Other than smash the thing over the head of the delivery driver - what the others have said makes more sense!

TNT are also good for damaging items, 90% of the time it's done when they load up in the depot and NOT the drivers fault.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

you bought it from RHD, so maybe ask them

However tbh, think yourl be lucky as its a FEDEX issue

you signed for it, so no come back


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Could someone expecting say a delivery of parts tell the delivery driver that he will have to wait for a bit while one inspects all the parts before signing for them ???


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I think you can still go back and complain after you have signed for it-the problem is whether you can do this after 3 days of item being delivered


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

TREG said:


> I think you can still go back and complain after you have signed for it-the problem is whether you can do this after 3 days of item being delivered


Thats what im sort of getting at

sadly i dont think so

and they wouldnt be able to return it to Nismo

Also i suspect RHD didnt insure it for the full value to save you customs charges?


----------



## bava 2 (Mar 29, 2009)

ive ordered from RHD before if thats where you got your intercooler from,the parts didnt arive damaged but they were picked/sent wrong & i didnt realise till around a week later,i e-mailed them they were very helpfull sent the correct parts the same day and took the wrong parts away when the correct ones were deliverd at no extra cost..a little different i know but i wouldnt be happy fiting that intercooler,hope it all works out.


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

matty32 said:


> Also i suspect RHD didnt insure it for the full value to save you customs charges?


RHD dont do that (unfortunately ) so it may well be insured.

All items I've had from them in the past have been spot on and their service is great so see what they say.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i wasnt having a pop dan

was just saying if it wasnt insured correctly it may be difficult to get full value sorted

id not fit that intercooler tho, the join will be rather leaky

hope you get it sorted


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

I know you wasn't mate. Unfortunately for the OP he is at the mercy of RHD & Fedex really.


----------



## speedr33per (Apr 19, 2007)

*Shane* said:


> Could someone expecting say a delivery of parts tell the delivery driver that he will have to wait for a bit while one inspects all the parts before signing for them ???


i done that with a carbon fibre boot and the delivery driver was not happy that i told him to wait while i inspected it and lo and behold a nice little dent in the carbon fibre,he then got seriously pissed when i said i would only sign for it if he wrote on it that it was damaged when recieved and i got a copy of it


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

matty32 said:


> Thats what im sort of getting at
> 
> sadly i dont think so
> 
> ...



Not sure about that as I have signed for stuff in the past and not realised it was damaged at the time


----------



## joeatphr (Feb 4, 2008)

Its getting handled as we speak. Just waiting on customer reply back from What fedex says.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

Joe i didnt want people to know where was it coming from yet thats why i didnt try to give your name just to let matty when ever i ordered something from RHD at the end of it was with out any problem or defect and if you ask me about trust from all of you traders i would take my hat off to Patrick in Japan ALWAYS, one of the best prices always use with them DHL and i never had any problems. Joe from PHR i did 2 big orders till now he have the Best prices on OEM products put this time again even though i sayed to my self i should worry from fedex and not order from him again because he always sent me the products with fedex it was the only reason to be worried and this was what i was worried first time i have almost payed for the valve springs 2 times and this time will see i hope Joe will assist this time a bit more otherwise Joe i will stop our cooperation, this thread is to show more my damage so people can see who is responsible or not I hope you will be next to me and help me with the claim, i have all the original package as it arrived, the driver of fedex came here and was telling my father that he was in a rush and he gave the package received the tax they have payed and then left, then it was the holidays of new years eve so tomorrow i will be calling them , but if you look in any packages from any company they have stickers of fragile or something , this one had nothing , so shall i call nismo after this in Japan?? this time i will not keep it quiet cause this ic is a lot of money and if in summer has a hole i will not pay the damage by my self. i don't care for the cosmetics but as i am a super good on my payments i expect a super good service.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

bigkev said:


> was the damage clearly doone in transit? ie is the box damaged too? or could it have been done before packaging and transit? either way you deserve a new intercooler.


Clearly done by the transit I will make some pictures tomorrow and u can tell me your opinion too


----------



## joeatphr (Feb 4, 2008)

Of course I will take care of you on it! It was damaged in shipping I have no doubt about that. We were closed from Wednesday thru sunday and open Today! I answered your PM and made the call to fedex immediately.

I want to get this sorted out ASAP so you can get your car together.

Thanks for the support and I will stand by you till its complete!

Thanks again,
Joe


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

joeatphr said:


> Of course I will take care of you on it! It was damaged in shipping I have no doubt about that. We were closed from Wednesday thru sunday and open Today! I answered your PM and made the call to fedex immediately.
> 
> I want to get this sorted out ASAP so you can get your car together.
> 
> ...


Ok thanks i will call them tom as well to see what they will say, i will keep you posted.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

Called to fedex Cyprus they told me that from the system they can see that the package was not insured and that the most prob you can get only the money of the postage which is gone go to your account.


----------



## joeatphr (Feb 4, 2008)

I called this morning first thing and started the claim and sent in the value of the package etc. they made a mistake and marked it as 0 some how. Also we now have a 3rd party insurance company for claims so when and if Fedex doesnt cover the full claim my 3rd party will so you will be covered in a new product shipped to your door! Unlike last time.

I will keep you updated and they will be out to inspect the package.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

joeatphr said:


> I called this morning first thing and started the claim and sent in the value of the package etc. they made a mistake and marked it as 0 some how. Also we now have a 3rd party insurance company for claims so when and if Fedex doesnt cover the full claim my 3rd party will so you will be covered in a new product shipped to your door! Unlike last time.
> 
> I will keep you updated and they will be out to inspect the package.
> 
> ...




Good man:smokin:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Excellent service. 


.


----------



## joeatphr (Feb 4, 2008)

Fedex Update

I have the Case # 0104609495

They said 7 days. Once I have proof of a check I will send to 3rd party insurance and they will cut the other check!

thanks,
Joe


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

Joe @ PHR is a wonderful guy to deal with, I have bought a few parts of him before for the lemons engine and products arrived super quick and always kept up to date with everything. Defo be using again :thumbsup:

Ozz


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks Joe please keep me updated.


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Nicely dealt with by the Seller, Well done


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

As i have promised pictures from the box.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Excellent service from Joe... I know who I'll be using in the future 

Personally I'd NEVER have signed for the package with box damage like that, without inspecting the contents first!


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

Joe, amazing service wish all traders were like you!

DrGTR - Hope you get the car together, think ill be inspecting contents of all items in future 

Joe, as im so amazed at your service please can you pm me a price of a Tomei oil pump for my r32 gtr delivered to the uk.


----------



## joeatphr (Feb 4, 2008)

Update!

Called fedex yesterday didnt get much out of them and I was kind of mad so today I called the international portion that is handling your claim (8th) day of the claim and they said they were cutting a check to me and would see it US Mail in 2-3 days.

Once I have that the 3rd party insurance will cover the remainder if Fedex does not.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## joeatphr (Feb 4, 2008)

Wade said:


> Joe, amazing service wish all traders were like you!
> 
> DrGTR - Hope you get the car together, think ill be inspecting contents of all items in future
> 
> Joe, as im so amazed at your service please can you pm me a price of a Tomei oil pump for my r32 gtr delivered to the uk.


Pm'ed Sir.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

joeatphr said:


> Update!
> 
> Called fedex yesterday didnt get much out of them and I was kind of mad so today I called the international portion that is handling your claim (8th) day of the claim and they said they were cutting a check to me and would see it US Mail in 2-3 days.
> 
> ...


Good to know Joe let me know what happens and if you are going to sent me a new ic.


----------



## joeatphr (Feb 4, 2008)

Got the check today from Fedex for $289.50.

I have just gave them the faxed document of the check to our 3rd party insurance to finish out the claim.

thanks,
Joe


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

joeatphr said:


> Got the check today from Fedex for $289.50.
> 
> I have just gave them the faxed document of the check to our 3rd party insurance to finish out the claim.
> 
> ...


nice service ,very impressive 

joe , could you pm me a price for a nismo radiater and an intercooler for an r34 gtr please


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

thnks Joe let me know once you have some news from the insurance.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

joeatphr said:


> Got the check today from Fedex for $289.50.
> 
> I have just gave them the faxed document of the check to our 3rd party insurance to finish out the claim.
> 
> ...


Joe i didnt hear from you since any update when you will get the rest from your insurance? By the way nobody have ever contact me from fedex in Cyprus to come and inspect except if you have used the pictures i have on here.
Are you planing to place an order for a new ic since you are getting the money back, you are planing to sent me an other one?


----------



## joeatphr (Feb 4, 2008)

Claim with 3rd party insurance was approved just awaiting payment.

Did call today and leave a message. I should see it ANY day!

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

and once you get the refund are you planing on sending a new ic? please let me know once you insurance refund you.


----------



## joeatphr (Feb 4, 2008)

Thats the plan!!


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

ok thanks i will wait.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

Joe its been over two weeks since your last update whats the news? i havent hear anything from you.


----------



## joeatphr (Feb 4, 2008)

Hello Sir,

I 100% agree with you and thought about it this morning also.

I checked and it said PAID online for the full amount and check was cut to us on the 2nd. There is no check at all as of yet so I called them to ask why. They said there is no way to track it but they will reissue a check.

I purchased a new IC today for you!

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks for the update hope to sort it out soon and sent the new rad to me. i have pressure checked the one i have and is useless, so hope to receive it soon to start the work on the car.


----------



## biffo (Jun 9, 2009)

good job you didnt buy it from ARC , hope you get it sorted mate


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

i was thinking the same thing today but still no news from Joe, till i get the new rad i will have my fingers crossed, joe told that he will sent me a new one we will see what will happen.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Things like this makes me go insane, you pay alot of money and when you get the part/parts they are damaged i hope you sort it out. Personally ive never had problems with international dealers but ive had some problem with Swedish dealers.

This is not RHDs fault this is FedExs fault.

Good Luck mate!


----------



## joeatphr (Feb 4, 2008)

Its not RHD its ME 

And its being handled no worries.

It came into the states and is on its way to me then out to you!!

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks for the info Joe keep me posted when you sent it.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

Joe any updates?


----------



## joeatphr (Feb 4, 2008)

Ships tomorrow sir. To you that is.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

thanks for the update Joe


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

more than 3 months have passed and almost 3 weeks ago since the last update, nothing have received or appeared to me, Joe... with what company have been sent? or still haven't been sent?


----------



## joeatphr (Feb 4, 2008)

On 3/25 I emailed you the invoice with the new tracking # sir.

NEW INTERCOOLER Fedex 485993496856


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

better late than never i guess!!


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Just being nosey and looking at the tracking status - it seems the parcel has the wrong address on it and Fedex have attempted delivery a few times to the incorrect address..


----------



## joeatphr (Feb 4, 2008)

Called fedex and its the same address as the previous order that left.

Gave them customer contact.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

if i was the guy waiting for this package i would go to fedex and give them the tracking number and get them to fetch the package will ensure you get the goods rather then watching it bounce around and get delivery exceptions .


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

OMG I didnt receive anything on my mail thats why i have wrote on here, i am calling them tomorrow early in the morning, i hope its not already return to you back due to wrong address as it says i will go there tomorrow morning, they didnt even call to me since its arrival.
I will let you know tomorrow.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

what does Int'l shipment release means?


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

Just received it, it all seem to be ok this time, thanks a lot Joe this time you did a proper job and you have put a second box for protection otherwise it was going to be damaged again the first box you have used it was damaged but the original pox inside was fine, i recommend that you do this with all of your goods which are fragile because FedEx is not very careful with their transfers. Its good that you support your customers and this can show to everyone that you have a good feedback and care. this time a 100% satisfy customer.


----------

